# Worddokumente in Quarkxpress



## DasBiest (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu Tabellen in Word und dem Import in Quarkxpress bzw. Grafikprogrammen allgemein. 
Ich habe als Vorlage für meinen Grafiker ein Worddokument erstellt, das neben reinem Text auch viele Tabellen enthällt.
Bei der Übernahme in Quarkxpress (der Grafiker arbeitet mit Version 4.0) muss er immer alle Tabellen manuell abtippen, um sie in Quark zu bekommen.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob diese Vorgehensweise noch uptodate ist oder ob es mit neueren Versionen oder auch anderen Programmen möglich ist, diese Tabellen zu importieren?

Die meiste Zeit wird nämlich momentan dazu verwendet diese Tabellen in Quark zu bekommen. Gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit als das manuelle Abtippen? Vielleicht vorher Export des Worddokuments in ein PDF? Wenn die Tabellen dann als Bild eingefügt werden, stört mich das auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2005)

Also in der 4er soweit ich weis nicht.
In der 6er kann man soweit ich jetzt weiß mit Tabellen arbeiten, aber ob der Import aus einem doc unterstützt wird weiß ich nicht. 
Indesign ist da Problemlos!


----------

